# Help sex my Azureus



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

I just got these guys a few days ago and was wondering if anyone can help me sex them. Im sure at least one of them is a male because I've heard calling. 

Frog #1

















Frog #2
























Thank You!!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I think they're both male!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like #1 is male, 

and #2 is female because of the girth, but it does have large toes...its a toughy!

I'd say a couple pics together side by side would help a bit.

Beautiful frogs though!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree beautiful frogs! You know I was thinking the same on frog 2


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm inclined to say both male. But, older frogs that may be several year old can be a little harder to tell. You know the definitive way? If it calls, its a male.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Where did you get them? They're gorgeous frogs


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

#1 looks female to me. #2 looks male.
Buddy


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

#1 definitely looks male to me, and #2 is tough, but I would side with male too due to its toe pads. They are both great looking frogs though, I really like the first one!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, let me throw a wrench into things and say I'm guessing they're both females. 

It may be best, just to wait for calling, courting or eggs. lol


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

KC3 said:


> Where did you get them? They're gorgeous frogs


I got them off someone who was selling them on kingsnake. The guy said he got them from josh's frogs so they're probably Wattley line.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

By the toe pads, I'm thinking #1 is a male... 
I took a few more pics 
Frog #1









#2 is though i really cant tell. 
Frog #2


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

frogfreak said:


> Well, let me throw a wrench into things and say I'm guessing they're both females.
> 
> It may be best, just to wait for calling, courting or eggs. lol


They can't both be female because i've heard calling so one _has_ to be male


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Toxic said:


> They can't both be female because i've heard calling so one _has_ to be male


Missed that. If that's the case. my vote is for #1 to be male. In this pic you can see the heart shaped toe pads. It has a very high arched back, which lead me to think both females...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I too think #1 is male and I'm stumped on #2. Could be a female with manly toes (poor little thing  ). Even though the toes on #2 are large, they don't really look like male toes. 

How old are they?


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

I was kind of wondering if they may be wattley line due to the reduced amount of spots. They're beautiful frogs



Toxic said:


> I got them off someone who was selling them on kingsnake. The guy said he got them from josh's frogs so they're probably Wattley line.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

frogface said:


> I too think #1 is male and I'm stumped on #2. Could be a female with manly toes (poor little thing  ). Even though the toes on #2 are large, they don't really look like male toes.
> 
> How old are they?


They are about 14 moths old. I can definitely see the heart shape toe pads on #1, but #2's toe pads looks straight so it's kinda hard to tell.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Toxic, I think you've stumped the panel


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Second look, I'm leaning back to might be male...

A pic together would be best, but if not, can you get a shot of frog 2 looking down on it, but showing the hips as well as the front toes? As if it were facing straight away from you.

Are they the same size? Females are almost always longer!


----------



## froggermania23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking at the toes I would say 2 males. Their backs aren't as hunched as my own Azureus female. They look smaller in body size - so I would say 2 males...


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

The first one looks to be a male. The second is looking more female-like, but the toes are suggesting male. As has already been pointed out, you might just need to wait for calling or courting.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

jdooley195 said:


> Second look, I'm leaning back to might be male...
> 
> A pic together would be best, but if not, can you get a shot of frog 2 looking down on it, but showing the hips as well as the front toes? As if it were facing straight away from you.
> 
> Are they the same size? Females are almost always longer!


ill try to take a few pics of them together, but they're kinda shy and i dont want to stress them out too much. Frog 2 is actually a little bit smaller than from 1.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Here are some pics. Frog 2 is on the right


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Number 2 is starting to look female to me.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm gonna go with two very healthy males. The third to last picture I think represents a hefty male. Yeah, the toes are a bit odd, but the two frogs are very similar in size, their pads look the same side by side, and you've heard calling. I'm gonna go 2 males. Here's a couple I used to have in similar poses to the 3rd to last pic...

Female


Male(on right)


Male crouching like your last two pics (on left)



Hope this helps


----------

